# Airplay



## J@ck91 (27 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Est-il possible à ce jour d'utiliser Airplay pour diffuser de la video de l'ipad 2 vers la TV grâce à une freebox V6 ? Ca fonctionne pour l'audio, mais la video ???

Merci de vos réponses, et BONNES FETES !!!


----------



## Modogameur (28 Décembre 2011)

Pour diffusé de la video sur la TV il te faut Apple TV.


----------



## J@ck91 (28 Décembre 2011)

OK, merci, mais j'ai vu sur des videos que ça fonctionnait *sur la freebox V6* sans apple TV, non ?
En tous cas, je n'y suis pas arrivé ...

A+


----------



## painmar (1 Janvier 2012)

Et dans le meme ordre d idée, pour diifuser des photos c est possible ?


----------



## christianb23 (12 Janvier 2012)

De manière plus large, je suis intéressé par la manière dont on pourrait visualiser l'écran IPAD sur la TV connecté à la freebox ??


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (13 Janvier 2012)

christianb23 a dit:


> De manière plus large, je suis intéressé par la manière dont on pourrait visualiser l'écran IPAD sur la TV connecté à la freebox ??



il te faut un périphérique Airplay tel que l'apple TV... la freebox n'est pas fully compatible airplay (ne paie pas la license)...


----------



## christianb23 (13 Janvier 2012)

Il me semblait que Apple TV permettait de diffuser un flux video.
J'ai donc lu qu'on pouvait envoyer un fichier video pour qu'il le diffuse via freebox.
Mais en fait, moi je souhaiterais visualiser ce que je fais à l'écran de mon Mac directement sur l'écran TV (via freebox)
Donc je suis d'accord, l'achat de Apple TV semble indispensable, mais il faudrait ensuite envoyer un flux video envoyant directement et en flux continu la visualisation de l'écran Mac. Un script VLC ?


----------



## christianb23 (17 Janvier 2012)

J'ai oui-dire qu'une mise à jour de firmware freebox devrait probablement intégrer la diffusion video à son airplay. Confirmez-vous ? Etes-vous au courant d'une date ?


----------



## ciradis (18 Janvier 2012)

christianb23 a dit:


> J'ai oui-dire qu'une mise à jour de firmware freebox devrait probablement intégrer la diffusion video à son airplay. Confirmez-vous ? Etes-vous au courant d'une date ?


 
 je pense pas que Apple sacrifie son APPLeTV après un bon chiffre d'affaire en 2011 ,


----------



## laurange (18 Janvier 2012)

Réponse de X. Niel dans les différentes interviews : la Freebox peut déjà accepter les flux vidéos sans DRM : la vidéo venant d'un tél/apn doit passer, une vidéo iTunes non.


----------



## vincha (21 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas a trouver l'information. Connaissez vous un moyen de streamer du FLAC par airplay depuis imac ou ipad sur l'ihome iW1?
Ya t il moyen de faire du AIrplay avec VLC?

A+


----------



## daffyb (21 Janvier 2012)

Avec AirFoil !


----------



## vincha (21 Janvier 2012)

j'etais jutement entrain de le tester et enfin ça marche sur iW1 (avant ça marchait que sur apple TV)

Par contre, comment creer des listes de lecture ou albums dans itunes avec des flacs? L'ajout a bibliotheque ne marche pas faut faire ouvrir avec titre par titre?

Merci


----------

